# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Death in Dreams

## Fallen.Rain

I've only died in one dream.
I dreamt that I was in an airplane next to the window. I'm looking out of the window and I see a speck in the air out there. I stare at it for a while and then realize it's a missile heading our way, just dream-knowing it. Still, just a little unsure, I ask aloud of the person next to me what it is and they know for sure too. They freak out and pretty soon everyone freaks out. The plane is in an uproar with ppl screaming and crying but I'm calm. I feel like: this is it, I can't avoid it, there's nothing I can do and getting upset won't help. The missile hits, there's like a second of nothing, then I'm in the water(we were flying over water). I can see dead bodies and bits of plane in the water all around me but they don't bother me because I know that those dead ppl are like me now, floating around, calm, happy, unable to be hurt by anything else. And I realize that I'm free now and I start swooping up and down in and out of the ocean (which I'm terrified of in r/l but wasn't bothered by in this dream) and then I decided to head for Ireland to see the sights. Then I woke up.

----------


## Oath

um yah i save people alot in my dreams and end up dying alot. but i always save them  :smiley:  im so fearless in my dreams. im pretty fearless in real life too. but i wonder what i would do if i seen a hideos monster like i do in my dreams?( even ones not lucid)

----------


## CAINE

I can remember 2 dreams I've died in, but im sure ive died in more..

1. I was just standing in the living room, talking to my family, then all of a sudden 4 people break down the door, and start shooting us all, then my POV*point of view* goes into 3'rd person, and everything turns black and white and in slow motion, and I can feel my heart beat slow down, and then i just float upward...

2.*this dream was extremly realistic, one of the most realitistic and vivid i've ever had* I was riding in a car with one of my crazy friends, and were riding down main street, and then we stop ontop of a hill. Then he says, "WATCH THIS", and then he starts riding down the hill as fast as he can, and then he does a donught, and then we side-sweep a gas truck, and im ejected out of the passengers side, and everything goes in slow motion for me, im just being flung out of the window, and about 10 seconds of slow motion, and im just looking inside of the car, my friend still inside, trying to get out, then the gas truck explodes, still in slow motion, and im just sitting here looking at the gas truck, and all the fire coming out slowly, and the car being blowed back slowly, and I can hear the fire, and smell it, then it goes back to normal motion and I land on the ground hard, and then the car gets blown back about 30 foot, then the dream fades.

----------


## Vladimirn

the nearest to die in my dreams have been

1. Being attacked by huge insects

2. Being eaten by a classmate, lol   ::roll::

----------


## irishcream

i died once in a dream, i drowned...
end of.
the dream was horrible, and it sometimes comes back...

----------


## Shaker

the only place i die is on a 1/4 mile track... but i haven't had that dream in about 2 years...

----------


## PutBoy

I was a prison in a "holocaust camp(?)". It was me and a dozen or so jewish people (I guess), and we were bond together with ropes. So the nazi's cut's us with a knife one by one. And I was the last one to die. I woke up the same instant.

What's intresting is, that now I know what it feels like to be cut to dead with a knife. ;D Also I didn't know anything about the holocaust at that time. I was very young. Intresting dream it was indeed.

----------


## Leo Volont

After I was killed once in a dream, and then, coming back to life, realized that nothing could really kill me, then for the next several evenings I had repeated dreams of being killed in all sorts of goulish ways, and surviving each time, until I became quite cavalier about it.

----------


## WaterLily

I have had 2 dreams about death by fatal car accident in Kansas City where I live. One was on
I-35 where there has been construction for past couple of years. In my dream I am floating with no
feeling/pain on top of inside of car roof.... I have flipped the car upside down over cement divider.
I stay off of I-35!!!! at least in area where the dream occurred.[between my house and downtown KC]
I had another dream about fatal drive into rear of semi loaded with I-BEAMS.... whenever I see one
of these trucks I stay FAR BEHIND!!!!!
My most recent dream was one in which I got out of my car, tried to get into gas station/convenience
store and fell down and could not get up again or open the door. IT felt like I had died from exhaustion,
just could not get myself to muster strength to get on my feet. By far this was the scariest dream,
because it was the most real and there was struggle. I think the message is that I need to get off
the road, settle down and stop putting 215,000 miles on my vehicle in 5 years.
There was a carload of "pray"ers , people who had I had seen at Emporia KS I-35 gas station with
vanity plate GOD WILL
I have always remembered this as it is a more faith-filled assertion than GOD CAN
In my dream these people know my name and somehow are praying me thru this situation.

----------


## eyeofgames

I never actually die its like im right about to die then I wake up as soon as I get hit/choped/killed/beaten.

----------


## lilacsky

I have died many of times in my dreams, and for some reason the feeling always sticks with me for weeks, I have also seen some unuasl things such as others dieing and watching their death, in the other side, I beleive that most if not all death dreams are symbols of our selves changing...weather exsternal or internal, since we are constantly changing, I dream of death alot lol, but its interesting because it always brings a feeling with it, and sometimes I have flashes of these feelings, and perhaps it is a glimpse of the other side, I dont know , but it is nothing I have felt in waking life, so for me to die in dreams can be very unsettling, and I can't shake the feeling right away, they always leave a lasting impression on me.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I've died a few times, namely in most grusome ways. One time I remeber being pushed and tripping over a 2x4 and literally impaling myself on a rusty nail. 

Another was me accidentaly getting my had caught in a juicer. Now that one I had when I was flu stricken, so it's no wonder.

Those dreams, I didn't wake up from them, but I laugh when it happens, for some reason.   ::lol::

----------


## dancingxinxthexrain

One of my death dreams I  had  when I was about 6 and I got electrecuted by a hairdryer I think it was. The next minute I was in my living room and my family was around and I watched myself turned in to an angel and floated out of the roof....which is wierd....cause I don't even believe in angels or anything like that. It was sad but it wasn't too horrible for some reason.

My other one was just a few months ago and I was on a roof that was kind of high and I lost my balence and I tried to call for help but I rolled off and died.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Fallen and hit the ground a couple times and got shot once.

----------


## JustinP

I've died so many times in my dreams its not funny, and i remember nearly them all. i had a recurring dream 3 times where i was in the middle of the bush and was lost, i always got a tap on the shoulder and once i turned around a grim reaper sliced me with a sickle and then i wake up, i've fallen of buildings a few times and hit the ground, i get a big pulse of adrenaline when i wake up and always like jump out of bed. i've been shot before when i was "in the army being a sniper" and got outsniped by another sniper. I've crashed motorbike too and then woken up...am i weird?

----------


## Barefoot

No - JustinP, you aren't weird!  Although the grim reaper taking a whack at you is pretty good.    ::-P:     I fall out of buildings alot - have only hit the ground once and then I bounced!  Every time it happens it leaves me completely 'used up' emotionally and physically.  The last dream I had like this, I was in a sky scraper and there was an earthquake - things were crashing down everywhere - the building I was in fell sideways and I slid out of a broken window into the air then woke up.  The next day we had an earthquake.  
Premonition or coincedence????      ::?:     Who knows...

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by eyeofgames_
> *I never actually die its like im right about to die then I wake up as soon as I get hit/choped/killed/beaten.*



Try to stay in the dream a bit longer.  It would be helpful for you to fully realize that the Death did not take.

----------


## Darth|Sidious

Once killed by death himself. Once killed by Mr.Smith fro mthe matrix. Once killed by falling or pushed of a building. Fell through my roof after falling through Earth's atmosphere. Led to false awakening but I was 8 and didn't know anything about Lucid Dreaming.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Darth|Sidious_
> *Once killed by death himself. Once killed by Mr.Smith fro mthe matrix. Once killed by falling or pushed of a building. Fell through my roof after falling through Earth's atmosphere. Led to false awakening but I was 8 and didn't know anything about Lucid Dreaming.*



You don't have to be Lucid in order to have a great many of the traditional 'passageway' dreams.  If you go back into the dream literature by more than a few decades, you will find lucidity either not mentioned at all, or perhaps given only paragraph.   One can work on one's dreams without explicitly knowing at the time of a dream that one is dreaming.  One can use suggestion to influence the kind of dreams one has, and use suggestion to influence the course of one's behavior while in such dreams.  That is not much different from what is done now, where suggestion is used to make one's dreams 'lucid' and suggestion is used to influence what one will accomplish during these 'lucid' dreams.  In fact, it seems as though the process may have only gained a new complicating element.

----------


## Justice

I've died in a few dreams and know I've died but wake up seconds later.  I've never seen myself in 3rd person or had visions of afterlife, or floating up from my body or anything.

Sidenote to Water Lily-  I grew up in Kansas City (moved about 2 years ago)  and I had a terrible accident on I-35 just out of downtown, I think I was passing Downtown KCK (heading south towards OP) at the time.  A semi cut me off and I hit the cement wall and nearly flipped over it onto the underpass below me, luckily my car just flipped a few times on my overpass and wound up in the other lane (trucker didn't bother to stop btw).   It's probably best to avoid that highway LOL, at least anywhere near downtown.  Right out of KCK is really bad, I-35 has a near 90degree angle that comes pretty sudden hehe.

----------


## Sandoz

I had a dream once that it was my own funeral lmao, was weird and kind of sad..but it was as if I wasn't even dead...

----------


## GingGoth

I dont recall myself dying in dreams, but my last boyfriend, for the first 2 weeks we were together i had a dream prett much every night of him dying in loads of different ways, any reason why that could have happened? lol

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by GingGoth_
> *I dont recall myself dying in dreams, but my last boyfriend, for the first 2 weeks we were together i had a dream prett much every night of him dying in loads of different ways, any reason why that could have happened? lol*



You are still a bit young for death in dreams.

In a sense Dreams follow a sort of Rite of Passage schedule in their timing.  Death in Dreams is a way of confronting concerns with our own Mortality.  When has any very young lady, as yourself, been overly concerned with your Mortality.  Young people have a natural Fearlessness.  It is only a bit later when the natural maturity process brings with it the fear of death (for men this comes at about 24 to 30.. and I must admit that I don't know how this relates at all to women... whether women may perhaps have some unique pattern here ).  Once people acquire a sense of their Mortality and begin to act upon their fears -- being more cautious (there is a reason why Armies are made up of young men -- because you could never get a bunch of 30 year olds to charge a machine gun -- you could get killed doing that crap... but young men will pop up and over the top of the trench just because Sarg calls them a pussy) then dreams must somehow allay this Fear, at least as regards dreaming.  Fear is great for the Physical Life, but it is simply out of place within dreams.

Anyway, in regards to your case, Miss Ginggoth, I would likely bet that you are not afraid of anything in your dreams.  Until you are afraid of anything, you would not need to have a dream of Death, in order to overcome the fear of Death.  For the next few years at least you may be able to simply go ahead with your natural fearlessness.

----------


## Fetish

last night i had to dreams about sacrificing my self 

in one dream i was a little girl with curly blonde hair that need a surgery but somehow i ended up on a plane and i had to escape from someone evil so i jumped out of the plane 

and in the other i have a tumor and i had a brother that was going to die if he didnt get a transplant so i decied to kill myself to save him in this dream i woke up crying but the setting of the dream thought was at a circus/ clownshow thing so its werid to have such a sad dream in such a optimistic setting

----------


## Ambertopia

I only just posted my death dream in another topic, so won't bore you to tears with a repeat.  Needless to say, once was quite enough for this girl.  Feelings of shock, vividness, and intrigue are a little too much to take on before breakfast.

Amber

----------

